# Truck camper tie downs options???



## thill

Hello All,

I just bought a light (1,200lb) slide in camper for the back of my Tundra. So far, I love it! I bought it last week and already camped in it this past weekend.

The seller's truck is different than mine, so his tie-down system doesn't work for me. 

What would you recommend for a tie down system for someone that doesn't want to drill anything into their truck? 

Last weekend I used big heavy duty ratchet straps on all four corners of the unit, hooked to the corners of my truck bed. It worked fine, but I didn't travel very far and tried to keep my speed under 55 mph. 

Any suggestions? Does anyone rely on just ratchet straps?

Thanks!


----------



## john warren

i'd want the right stuff it was my money riding on the back of that truck. not to mention the safety of the people around you.


----------



## miruss




----------



## thill

john warren said:


> i'd want the right stuff it was my money riding on the back of that truck. not to mention the safety of the people around you.


 
Okay, so what is "the right stuff"?

That is my question.


----------



## miruss

the you tube video showed one that was no drill


----------



## thill

miruss said:


> the you tube video showed one that was no drill


 
Very good option, a little pricey, but good. Thank you!


----------



## miruss

thill said:


> Very good option, a little pricey, but good. Thank you!


Remember you get what you pay for. I can remember coming back from the up one deer season along hwy 2 near the shore and seen a truck camper lying in the center median with the bed of the truck bent over he had the mounts that hooked to the bed instead of frame and it just bent the side of the bed over flat and lay in a big pile. After seeing that i would never get any thing that didn't mount to the frame in some way think about how much it cost for the camper do i want to risk it to save a couple dollars


----------



## brushbuster

I think the tork lift set up is probably the better way to go. My neighbor has the sam truck as i do and he has this set up, it was pretty easy to install and no drilling. I have the happy jack tie down system and it was a pain, not real bad i think i did it in under 1.5 hrs, but i did have to drill into my frame and into my truck bed. The one thing with the fork lift set is my neghbor lost clearance. When i got my camper i bought it used and the owner had 2 pieces of square tubing 1inch(1 in the front spanning the width and 1 in the rear spanning the width of the truck) u bolted around his frame with holes drilled for the turnbuckles in th etubing. It was pretty slick actually. I worked for an rv dealer at the time and got my happy jack set up at cost so i just went with that.
I wouldnt go with ratchet straps. Even my turnbuckels will losen up.


----------



## thill

You guys are absolutely right! I've been searching other sites for options and it looks like the smartest option is the torklift mount. Just gotta pony up now! It hurts! I'm uber cheap! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shoeman

I had the HappyJac on mine. I liked the absorption of Torque


----------



## john warren

well figure how long they last andd they only cost a few bucks a year...more importantly,,,,,why do i have a sudden urge to be a clipboard?


----------



## thill

john warren said:


> well figure how long they last andd they only cost a few bucks a year...more importantly,,,,,why do i have a sudden urge to be a clipboard?


 
I don't understand. Who has a sudden urge to be a clipboard? And what does that mean?


----------



## Zofchak

thill said:


> I don't understand. Who has a sudden urge to be a clipboard? And what does that mean?


 LOL...:lol: Watch the video again.... 




Jokes aside, I have a set of truck camper tie downs that were custom made to fit the frame on a 2007 Silverado 1500. They're super heavy duty, but a little rusty. If anyone wants them they are free and will be around until my next trip to the scrapyard.


----------



## thill

I bought the torklift system. Haven't installed them yet, but I plan on doing that this week.


----------



## thill

Zofchak said:


> LOL...:lol: Watch the video again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, I have a set of truck camper tie downs that were custom made to fit the frame on a 2007 Silverado 1500. They're super heavy duty, but a little rusty. If anyone wants them they are free and will be around until my next trip to the scrapyard.


 
I want to be a clipboard too!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## caseyj

Kind of pricey, but it's hard to beat the Stablelift.com.


----------



## glockman55

I used these, they do not go in your stake pockets..they work great and won't damage your box.. They make them in stainless as well..
You don't need a frame mounted bracket for that camper..

http://www.etrailer.com/Truck-Bed-Accessories/Brophy/HSSF.html

View attachment 25130


----------



## thill

I installed my torklift system yesterday. Holy crap was it simple! Took 20 minutes tops and you can barely tell I added anything to my truck. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## miruss

Cool thats what happens you dread doing something thinking it will be a pain and then you slap yourself saying damm that was easy


----------

